# النَّحْت في العربيّة - إختراع كلمة من كلمتين



## yields

النحت - إختراع كلمة من خلال مزج كلمتين. وهو أساس سلاسة الإنجليزية مثلاً. 
المرجو قراءة أو على الأقل تصفح هذا التقرير للأستاذ "رفـعـت هـزيـم". *خصوصاً الصفحتان 13 و 14, اللتان تحتويان على عدد من الكلمات المنحوتة. *

http://www.google.co.ma/url?sa=t&rc...Bfg_TbXYA&sig2=NhuaxMFFEwUeqt4zSZd-fw&cad=rja

أريد مناقشة هذا الموضوع وهذا النوع من الكلمات التي بها تتطور أي اللغة.


ما رأيكم في صلاحيات هاته الكلمات ؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ما المشكلة؟


----------



## إسكندراني

بعضها غريب على الآذان (زمكان) والبعض الآخر اعتدناه (كهرمائية) ومستحدث لكن المسألة مسألة اعتياد وذوق إلى درجة ما لا مشكلة أساسية في النحت


----------



## jawad-dawdi

من بين الكلمات المنحوتة في العربية الدارجة المغربية (اللهجة المغربية)ء
آش؟ = ماذا؟.. منحوتة من.. أي / شيء
أشنو؟ = ماذا؟.. منحوتة من.. أي / شيء / هو
اشكون؟ = من؟ (بفتح الميم).. منحوتة من.. أي / شيء / يكون
اشحال؟ = كم؟.. منحوتة من.. أي / شيء / حال
بشحال؟ = بكم؟.. منحوتة من.. بـ / أي / شيء / حال
لاش؟ = لماذا؟.. منحوتة من.. لـ / أي / شيء
علاش؟ = لماذا؟.. منحوتة من.. على / أي / شيء
باش؟ = بماذا؟، لكي.. منحوتة من.. بـ / أي / شيء
كيفاش؟ = كيف؟.. منحوتة من.. كيف / أي / شيء
معاش؟ = متى؟.. منحوتة من.. مع / أي / شيء
وقتاش = متى.. منحوتة من.. وقت / أي / شيء
فين؟ = أين؟.. منحوتة من.. في / أين
منين؟ = من أين؟.. منحوتة من.. من / أين
واش؟ = هل؟.. منحوتة من.. و / أي / شيء​


----------



## yields

لم اتحدث عن أي مشكلة - و لا أهدف إلى النحت باللهجات بل النحت كوسيلة لتيسير الكتابة والترجمة العلمية.
كما أشار إسكندري، بعض الكلمات المنحوتة قد أصبحت معتادة ولكن البعض الأخر - مثل ترجمة بعض السوابق  اللغوية العلمية باللاتينية - اليونانية يظهر أنه من الصعب استعمالها لغموض أصولها - مثلاً :

*قطع الكلي* تتحول إلى -* قطكلي*، والذي هو من الصعب إستنباط المعنى الأصلي من هاته الكلمة المنحوتة.


ولكن من جهة أخرى ، يصعب إستنباط المعنى في جميع اللغات الأربية الحالية أيضاً ، لأن الأصل يوناني.
فالإنجليزي يتعلم أن كلمة : "Nephrotomy"
 هي قطع (أو بتر)  الكلي، بل يتعلمها ككلمة في حد ذاتها. ومن ثم أريد إطلاق النقاش.


----------



## إسكندراني

في الإنجليزية تحديدًا ولأنّها لغة غير مبنية على اللاتينية بل على الجرمانية القديمة - لا يعلم العامّة معنى معظم الكلمات العلمية المنحوتة مثل 
nephrotomy 
فمعظم الناس (٩٥٪ أو يزيد) لن يكون له أدنى فكرة عن معنى تلك الكلمة - لا يعلم معناها إلا أهل الطب


----------



## Ann_johor

فى الجزائر ، هناك ظاهرة النحت بين اللغة العربية و لغات اخرى خاصة الفرنسية و ذلك بجمع الاسماء العربية الاصل مع بعض السوابق و اللواحق الفرنسية ( preffixes et suffixes) لاستخراج مصطلحات خاصة بالمجتمع الجزائرى . على سبيل المثال اذكر


Hitisste= hit حيط+  suffixe  iste = بمعنى بطال، نكاية عن  الشخص الملازم للجدران


Khoubziste = khoubz + iste بمهنى الشخص الذى يبحث على المصلحة الخاصة دون العامة = opportuniste


Inchoufable = prefixe francais in +الاسم العربى شوف بمعنى يرى+ suffixe able
بمعنى شىء قبيح ، لا يمكن رؤيته


Ben - amisme او ben amiste = ben ami بن عمى +  suffixe isme او iste 
نكاية عن المحسوبيةعلى اساس جهوى 



و القائمة طويلة جدا .........


----------



## yields

ولكنني لا اتحذث عن الفرنسية...!!!!! هل الموضوع صعب الفهم لهاته الدرجة ؟
 
@ إسكندري : نعم، أصلها جرماني قديم و لكن معضم الكلمات العلمية مأخودة مباشرةً من النصوص اليونانية واللاتينية.


----------



## Ann_johor

و لماذا الغضب يا اخى؟
النحت كظاهرة لسانية موجودة فى جميع اللغات و اللهجات و ليس على المستوى  العلمى فقط و اى موضوع يطرح ممكن ان نتطرق اليه من  
جوانب  شتى و انا فى مداخلتى لم اتكلم عن الفرنسىة و لكن عن ظاهرة نحت بين لهجة عربية و لغة اجنبية  لخلقت مسطلحات اصبحت واقعا حتى انها 

اصبحت متداولة فى الصحافة المكتوبة

وعذرا اذا كان ردى بعيدا عما تصبو اليه


----------



## jawad-dawdi

yields said:


> لم اتحدث عن أي مشكلة - و لا أهدف إلى النحت باللهجات بل النحت كوسيلة لتيسير الكتابة والترجمة العلمية.
> كما أشار إسكندري، بعض الكلمات المنحوتة قد أصبحت معتادة ولكن البعض الأخر - مثل ترجمة بعض السوابق  اللغوية العلمية باللاتينية - اليونانية يظهر أنه من الصعب استعمالها لغموض أصولها - مثلاً :
> 
> *قطع الكلي* تتحول إلى -* قطكلي*، والذي هو من الصعب إستنباط المعنى الأصلي من هاته الكلمة المنحوتة.
> 
> 
> ولكن من جهة أخرى ، يصعب إستنباط المعنى في جميع اللغات الأربية الحالية أيضاً ، لأن الأصل يوناني.
> فالإنجليزي يتعلم أن كلمة : "Nephrotomy"
> هي قطع (أو بتر)  الكلي، بل يتعلمها ككلمة في حد ذاتها. ومن ثم أريد إطلاق النقاش.



 أنا مع النحت حتى لو استعملت فيه سوابق لاتينية أو يونانية
غموض الأصل ليس عائقا أمام فهم الكلمة المنحوتة
فكم من كلمة منحوتة نجهل حتى أنها منحوتة ولكن نفهمها جيدا
مثلا كلمة بيولوجا المنجوتة من بيو و لوجيا فهمنا معناها قبل أن نفهم معاني الكلمات التي نحتت منها
ولكي تصبح تلك الكلمات مفهومة يجب إضافتها إلى المعجم العربي بشكل مستمر

هذا فيما يتعلق بموقفي من النحت
أما ما كتبت عن النحت في اللهجة المغربية فذلك إضافة قد تفيد بعض القراء
​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

yields said:


> ولكنني لا اتحذث عن الفرنسية...!!!!! هل الموضوع صعب الفهم لهاته الدرجة ؟
> 
> @ إسكندري : نعم، أصلها جرماني قديم و لكن معضم الكلمات العلمية مأخودة مباشرةً من النصوص اليونانية واللاتينية.




تعليق قاس جدًا جدًا جدًا
لسنا هنا ليتهم بعضنا بعضا بالغباء​


----------



## yields

نعم - استسمح !
لقد كنت أرى سؤالي من جهةٍ وحدة فقط.


----------



## إسكندراني

أخي (ييلدز) أظنك لم تفهم ما قصدته من تعليقي عن الإنجليزية - ما أريد قوله هو أن الكلمات المنحوتة من اليونانية غالبًا غير مفهومة بالمرة لعامة الشعب بل هي كلمات متخصصة
بخصوص النحت بين لغات عدة فهذا موجود لحد ما في مصر أيضًا مثلًا (...)ـجي من التركية


----------



## jawad-dawdi

على العكس أخي إسكندراني .. فهمته جيدا .. ومتفق معك فيه .. وتعليقي لم يكن ردًا على ما قلت .. إنما كان إضافة له ولما قاله باقي الإخوة​


----------



## إسكندراني

قصدت (ييلدز) عفوًا


----------



## yields

اه نعم، إذاً يمكن القول أنا عدم الفهم لا يشكل حاجز على الاستعمال في المستقبل - والمثال كما أعطيته لعامة الشعب أظن أنه صحيح - و من ثمة هل تظن أن إستعمال المنحوتات الحديثة (المعقدة بعض الشيء)  في العربية فقط مسألة  عادة وكثرة الإستعمال ؟
كنت قد فكرت في نحت كلمة عربية كمرادف ل-"فريوير" (أي برنامج مجاني) إلى "برمجان" ولكنني رأيت أن الكلمة مستعملة مسبقا للتعبير عن...نوع من الجبن...   :d


----------



## jawad-dawdi

yields said:


> اه نعم، إذاً يمكن القول أنا عدم الفهم لا يشكل حاجز على الاستعمال في المستقبل - والمثال كما أعطيته لعامة الشعب أظن أنه صحيح - و من ثمة هل تظن أن إستعمال المنحوتات الحديثة (المعقدة بعض الشيء)  في العربية فقط مسألة  عادة وكثرة الإستعمال ؟
> كنت قد فكرت في نحت كلمة عربية كمرادف ل-"فريوير" (أي برنامج مجاني) إلى "برمجان" ولكنني رأيت أن الكلمة مستعملة مسبقا للتعبير عن...نوع من الجبن...   :d




نعم عدم الفهم في الأوّل لا يشكّل حاجزا
نعم كثرة الإستعمال هي التي ترسّخ الكلمات في الأذهان
قد يكون لكلمة ما مدلولان هذا شائع في جميع اللغات
إلا أنني أرى أنّك لو أضفت ياءا للكلمة التي قمت بنحتها لكان أفضل
أي بدل (برمجان)ء
بَرمَجّاني (بر + مجّاني)ء
freeware
وأقترح أيضا
بَـرلَـيّن (بر + ليّن)ء
software
بَـرصُـلب (بر + صلب)ء
hardware​


----------

